# Superbowl in game thread



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

I know its not college foobaw but it IS FOOTBALL!
Ravens up 7-0 and made it look easy.


----------



## comallard (Feb 3, 2013)

I have the feeling it is going to be a high scoring game.


----------



## tcward (Feb 3, 2013)

Gore just made Lewis look like an old man. Lol!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

tcward said:


> Gore just made Lewis look like an old man. Lol!



yep. 

The left coasties get held to a field goal.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 3, 2013)

Watching some of these commercials it's kinda weird that for $4 million dollars that's the best their creative team could come up with.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

ekim22 said:


> Watching some of these commercials it's kinda weird that for $4 million dollars that's the best their creative team could come up with.



Didn't care for the piano lounge version of the National Anthem either.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 3, 2013)

LOL the Ravens must be winning this, it must be destiny.  Flacco just heaves it up into the air on a wing & a prayer and Boldin catches it on the sideline.  Looked like the Broncos play


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

What a shot by Courtney Upshaw that was!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 3, 2013)

Just what the main demographic watching a Superbowl wants to see - a calvin klein underwear model commercial

Really?


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 3, 2013)

Flacco has $$ signs in his eyes


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

Booyah!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 3, 2013)

My Homies...  Balimer...  WOO HOO!!!

With the Saban connection Baltimore WINS!!!

ROLL TIDE!!!

*V*


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ed reed.  Is. The. Man!!!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 3, 2013)

Who DIDN'T think Ed Reed would have an interception in the Superbowl???


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Ed reed.  Is. The. Man!!!


----------



## comallard (Feb 3, 2013)

Nothing like a little fight during the big game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

Baltimore is grinding them down.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow that was STUPID.

It's one thing if they needed 4th & short but you coulda put FG points on the board and gotten the ball back after halftime....man that was stupid.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

Not sure i agree with the fake FG, but it would have been genius if it had worked.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 3, 2013)

Baltimore is a bunch of thugs.  Did you see #29 push the ref?  Should have been automatic ejection.  I hate the 49ers just slightly less than the Ravens, but they are letting the Ravens get away with murder-imagine that.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 3, 2013)

It worked perfectly if they had 4th & 3 or so....but it was 4th & NINE....asking a kicker to go 9 yards and break tackles is stupid.

Especially if like I said, you can put FG points on the board and then get the ball right back after half time.

Oh well, if they can move the ball down the field on this 2 minute drill it didn't hurt them.  If they lose by 3 it will be killer


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Baltimore is a bunch of thugs.  Did you see #29 push the ref?  Should have been automatic ejection.  I hate the 49ers just slightly less than the Ravens, but they are letting the Ravens get away with murder-imagine that.



I thought the same thing, but the reverse angle showed it was a 49er he pushed.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 3, 2013)

Holy smokes Jacoby Jones!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh my - - 21 to 3...

WOO HOO!!!

*V*


----------



## comallard (Feb 3, 2013)

Have I missed the bud light commercials or did I get up at the wrong time?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 3, 2013)

Man I sure wish the Falcons could trade defenses with the Ravens.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

comallard said:


> Have I missed the bud light commercials or did I get up at the wrong time?



doesn't matter. They've all been bad or stupid so far.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought the same thing, but the reverse angle showed it was a 49er he pushed.



The angle I saw definely showed the ref went backwards when #29 did the pushing.


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 3, 2013)

Bud Light has been pretty lame so far. The M&M's, Dorito's (dad & daughter) and the Audi commercial were pretty good. GoDaddy and Taco Bell have been rather disturbing.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 3, 2013)

K-per-Nick is a Deer in the Headlights...


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 3, 2013)

Just watched it again RHbama3 he without a doubt pushed the ref, now I understand that Bammers are just blind when it comes to stuff like this, like when Murray got blindsided and you guys said he was not hit in the head.


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 3, 2013)

Marlin_444 said:


> K-per-Nick is a Deer in the Headlights...



Don't know that I'd go that far. he's been pretty spot on, except for one bad pass. Baltimore's D is just man-handling San Fran right now.

Not to mention James' fumble. There were three Niner's standing beside the ball looking at it like it like they'd never seen a football before.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Just watched it again RHbama3 he without a doubt pushed the ref, now I understand that Bammers are just blind when it comes to stuff like this, like when Murray got blindsided and you guys said he was not hit in the head.



well, alrighty then.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 3, 2013)

K-p-r-NIT has been unable to deliver in the press...  

So it goes... Jr. QB puckered up...

Tonight is Flakk-o's night...

Thuggin it up for you - IBZ!!!

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 3, 2013)

For all ya'll arguin








Yes, he should have been ejected.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

ekim22 said:


> For all ya'll arguin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I stand corrected. Missed that shot.
Not the first time i've been wrong and sure it won't be the last.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 3, 2013)

Maybe it's because I don't care who wins, but I thought the first half was pretty boring.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I stand corrected. Missed that shot.
> Not the first time i've been wrong and sure it won't be the last.



Well at least you'll admit you were wrong, other Bammer fans would have just started calling me names and told me I was wrong even after seeing video evidence.  The gutless announcer would not even say it, but it was blatant.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 3, 2013)

IBZ...  Relax, take a deep breath...

Now - exhale...  

The 2012 Season is over...  

ROLL TIDE! 

Hah!!! 

*V*


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 3, 2013)

What can I say I'm a sucker for patriotism....that jeep commercial was awesome.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 3, 2013)

Marlin_444 said:


> IBZ...  Relax, take a deep breath...
> 
> Now - exhale...
> 
> ...



And here they go.  You guys are anything if predictable.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 3, 2013)

So, I admit I am a Baltimore Homer...  

Born and Bred...  So...
1st half was VERY EXCITING!!!

21 - 6 - Ravens! 

Cody and Upshaw - - Ring Time!!!

WOO HOO...


----------



## comallard (Feb 3, 2013)

They owe me what the halftime show cost for wasting 20 minutes of my life.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 3, 2013)

LOL I just saw a Scientology commercial...


"cuz the one thing thats true....is true"

Yea okay.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 3, 2013)

comallard said:


> They owe me what the halftime show cost for wasting 20 minutes of my life.



Lucky me had rewinded it a bit so I only had to watch 10 minutes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

Woohoo!!!!!!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 3, 2013)

Jacoby Jones for MVP


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 3, 2013)

IBZ...  Longest return in Super Bowl History...

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...  

This game is on FIRE!!!

Predictable...

*V*


----------



## grunt0331 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ballgame.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 3, 2013)

Ravens are flat out whoopin em.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 3, 2013)

Lights out Football...

Go Ravens!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow. Lights Out!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 3, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wow. Lights Out!!!



Ray can do anything...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 3, 2013)

Maybe that's the 49ers que to load up the bus.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 3, 2013)

Power's out.....No commentators connection either.....oh man this could be disasterous for the Superbowl haha


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Ray can do anything...



Hey, where's my wallet?


----------



## elfiii (Feb 3, 2013)

Turn out the lights, the party's over.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 3, 2013)

This is hilarious.....what an embarrassment for New Orleans and the NFL in general.  

What a ridiculous controversy this would be if they can't finish the game tonight.  I bet the poor electricians and engineers at the facility are under some pressure right now to say the least.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, where's my wallet?





elfiii said:


> Turn out the lights, the party's over.



Somehow, Katrina will be the excuse..and GWB.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 3, 2013)

Classy Saints not paying the power bill!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 3, 2013)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 3, 2013)

Bwa- ha- ha!
Power out. Watch you wallets!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 3, 2013)

Somebody gettin fired over this....and not just the kinda utility worker that works on this stuff, this is the kinda thing that gets CEO's fired lol


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 3, 2013)

Fat Tuesday and the Fat Lady comes early...


----------



## elfiii (Feb 3, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Somehow, Katrina will be the excuse..and GWB.



GWB is a thug so naturally he would want Ray Lewis' team to win. Thugs are always representin' for each other's posse.


----------



## ButcherTony (Feb 3, 2013)

somebody scraping some copper


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 3, 2013)

Power is out in half the Superdome.... must be the Niner's half...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

15 more minutes? Seriously?


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 3, 2013)

Good thing Musberger is not calling the game, he would be looking for AJ 's girlfriend, Katherine Webb, again.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 3, 2013)

elfiii said:


> GWB is a thug so naturally he would want Ray Lewis' team to win. Thugs are always representin' for each other's posse.



Domal warming..


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh man this will be on every VH1 Remembering the 2010's show, every internet meme, and every sports retrospect show for the next 15 years.

Epic fail.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> 15 more minutes? Seriously?



They got to find the right light switch.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 3, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Domal warming..



Anthropogenic Domal Warming.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

elfiii said:


> They got to find the right light switch.



I'm gonna go hunting for a few minutes.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 3, 2013)

Momma said "let's go to the Hot Tub"...  In 15 minutes, I'm there!!!


----------



## Msteele (Feb 3, 2013)

Ray Lewis's thugs just stole the copper wire from the lights and kidnapped Beyonce.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 3, 2013)

with the lopsided score and the dead time due to the power outage it will be interested to see the drop in ratings.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 3, 2013)

Man, imagine being the low-guy-on-the-totem-pole electricians with a bunch of guys in suits breathing down your neck asking "how much longer" every 30 seconds.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

well, Baltimore's coach just verbally abused a guy in a suit!


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 3, 2013)

Ravens coach needs to settle down, he's cussing some poor guy out who's trying to help get the power back on.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 3, 2013)

Man, so many bad jokes on the way from every media & social media outlet over the next 2 weeks....


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 3, 2013)

3 and out...


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> well, Baltimore's coach just verbally abused a guy in a suit!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 3, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


>



If I were the suit I might turn out the lights again.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 3, 2013)

I do believe that Sy or Psy or however you spell it has officially seen the last of his 15 minutes now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

and just that quick, the lead is gone....


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 3, 2013)

Momentum shift...  

Step up Ravens...


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 3, 2013)

Man.....here comes the half 49ers comeback...

If I was a Ravens fan I'd be furious lol


----------



## comallard (Feb 3, 2013)

Finally getting interesting.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 3, 2013)

Reminds me of the San Fran - Cincy game.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 3, 2013)

Fumble.

I've seen enough.  I don't have a stake in the game....I'm turning it off and going to bed.  I'll DVR it and read about it in the morning.

The power outage took the fun out of it for me.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 3, 2013)

Uh oh!


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 3, 2013)

The same guy that should have been ejected for pushing the ref just ran into the kicker and gave SF 3 pts, lol.  Who said the Fat lady had sung?


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 3, 2013)

Jones got lit up!!!


----------



## tcward (Feb 3, 2013)

Why do the Ravens play that punk Rice when they have Pierce?


----------



## grunt0331 (Feb 3, 2013)

grunt0331 said:


> Ballgame.



I think I will take back the Ballgame statement and raise you a power outage.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

gutcheck time.
Come on, Ravens! Punch it in!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

That fake FG may come back to haunt the Ravens...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

Dodge Ram "God made a Farmer" ad for the WIN!!


----------



## tcward (Feb 3, 2013)

I love the Dodge commercial!


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 3, 2013)

tcward said:


> Why do the Ravens play that punk Rice when they have Pierce?



Really???????????????????????????????????????????????? You could work for ESPN you college fans Messiah!


----------



## kracker (Feb 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Dodge Ram "God made a Farmer" ad for the WIN!!


Yessir!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 3, 2013)

tcward said:


> I love the Dodge commercial!



Good stuff!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks like my Ravens blew it again.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

Marlin_444 said:


> Looks like my Ravens blew it again.



about to find out...


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ed Reed has a ring. 

All is right in the world.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ballgame.

Enjoyed the the thread, Guys!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 3, 2013)

WOW - Ravens Win!!!


----------



## tcward (Feb 3, 2013)

No more thug Lewis! That is the best part!


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 3, 2013)

It's very apparent who was supposed to win this game from the beginning.  The last no-call when Crabtree was held in the end zone was the icing on the cake for me.  The fact that the guy who pushed a ref did not get ejected and the fact that the refs  did not call roughing the kicker when Akers got blasted and SF only managed a FG instead of having a 1st down and a chance at a FG.   Too many signs that the fix was in for Ray Lewis to go out a Superbowl winner.  I think wresting is more real than the NFL.


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 3, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> It's very apparent who was supposed to win this game from the beginning.  The last no-call when Crabtree was held in the end zone was the icing on the cake for me.  The fact that the guy who pushed a ref did not get ejected and the fact that the refs  did not call roughing the kicker when Akers got blasted and SF only managed a FG instead of having a 1st down and a chance at a FG.   Too many signs that the fix was in for Ray Lewis to go out a Superbowl winner.  I think wresting is more real than the NFL.



Did you miss Murray getting decleated by a Bama player before the half?? Sorry hoss but the NFL isn't rigged!


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 3, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Ed Reed has a ring.
> 
> All is right in the world.



Woot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 3, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> It's very apparent who was supposed to win this game from the beginning.  The last no-call when Crabtree was held in the end zone was the icing on the cake for me.  The fact that the guy who pushed a ref did not get ejected and the fact that the refs  did not call roughing the kicker when Akers got blasted and SF only managed a FG instead of having a 1st down and a chance at a FG.   Too many signs that the fix was in for Ray Lewis to go out a Superbowl winner.  I think wresting is more real than the NFL.



Just grab your ball and go home why don't you.


----------



## riprap (Feb 3, 2013)

Another superbowl and another group of people pretending that their team is in it. I remember the Packers a couple of years ago, this place was flooded with em.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Feb 4, 2013)

Seeing old Jimmy Harbaugh whine like a 6 year old over that holding call made my night. Jim then refused to give CBS a post game interview(shocker), and started his press conference with "I'm going to try to handle this with class and grace." But then started to spend almost the entire press conference complaining about the refs. Class and Grace? Why start that nonsense now Jim? Maybe instead of complaining about the refs(i realize he had a case, but a coach should be above that. Give it a quick mention, but don't dwell on it), you should have given the ball to Gore inside the 7, since the ravens hadn't stopped him since Ngata left the game.








I've always disliked that guy. Also, seeing Randy Moss NOT get a SB ring makes me smile as well.



riprap said:


> Another superbowl and another group of people pretending that their team is in it. I remember the Packers a couple of years ago, this place was flooded with em.



Oh we still here boss.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow!  I went to sleep right after the blackout and woke up this morning and saw the score. 

The whole blackout/blowout was enough for me. I guess next time I'll stay tuned.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm not the only who saw all the no-calls against the Ravens.  I had forgotten about the obvious holding on the safety where the kicker was running around for 8 seconds while the guy trying to coem tackel him was being mugged.  Like I said I hate the 49ers, but this was fixed.  #29 for the Ravens is their best corner and the ref doesn't even throw a flag when he pushed him with 2 hands?  Any other game and #29 would have been gone.  Any other game and they would have called holding on Crabtree.  This was one of the worst officiated games I've ever seen in a Superbowl.  Read the comments.  http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-shutdown-corner/ravens-cary-williams-shoves-ref-stays-game-010259584--nfl.html 

 It seems like the real crybabies are the ones saying that the Ravens without help.  Reminds me of this.


----------



## Brett82 (Feb 4, 2013)

Having SF not getting the holding call that the end of the game was karma for Roddy getting mugged and the Falcons not getting a holding at the end of the NFC championship game.


----------



## riprap (Feb 4, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> I'm not the only who saw all the no-calls against the Ravens.  I had forgotten about the obvious holding on the safety where the kicker was running around for 8 seconds while the guy trying to coem tackel him was being mugged.  Like I said I hate the 49ers, but this was fixed.  #29 for the Ravens is their best corner and the ref doesn't even throw a flag when he pushed him with 2 hands?  Any other game and #29 would have been gone.  Any other game and they would have called holding on Crabtree.  This was one of the worst officiated games I've ever seen in a Superbowl.  Read the comments.  http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-shutdown-corner/ravens-cary-williams-shoves-ref-stays-game-010259584--nfl.html
> 
> It seems like the real crybabies are the ones saying that the Ravens without help.  Reminds me of this.



I wish I could find a pic of that player holding, tackling, the San Fran player from getting to the punter. 

I really thought after SF was down 3 TD's and Kapernick was burning so much clock that the fix was on. He was snapping with less than 5 sec every time. They came back, so..


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> I wish I could find a pic of that player holding, tackling, the San Fran player from getting to the punter.
> 
> I really thought after SF was down 3 TD's and Kapernick was burning so much clock that the fix was on. He was snapping with less than 5 sec every time. They came back, so..



I saw that too. It was crazy that it was not called.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 4, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> I'm not the only who saw all the no-calls against the Ravens.  I had forgotten about the obvious holding on the safety where the kicker was running around for 8 seconds while the guy trying to coem tackel him was being mugged.



The lack of actual real football knowledge around here boggles my mind sometimes.

The intent of the play was to GET a safety. If the guy is called for holding in the endzone guess what the penalty is?

A SAFETY!!!!

The object of the hold is to keep people off the punter for as long as possible. If the don't call it...safety.  If they do call it...safety.

If your going to be a Monday morning coach, at least know the game.


----------



## grunt0331 (Feb 4, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> The lack of actual real football knowledge around here boggles my mind sometimes.
> 
> The intent of the play was to GET a safety. If the guy is called for holding in the endzone guess what the penalty is?
> 
> ...



....And had the penalty been called when it actually happened, the 49ers would have had 6-8 extra seconds to play with.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2013)

grunt0331 said:


> ....And had the penalty been called when it actually happened, the 49ers would have had 6-8 extra seconds to play with.



The penalty would not be called until the play is whistled dead. A holding penalty does not automatically stop the play at that point, even if its in the endzone.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The penalty would not be called until the play is whistled dead. A holding penalty does not automatically stop the play at that point, even if its in the endzone.



Yepper!
But, the obvious offside non call on Ed Reed just earlier would have likely made a difference in the final score.
But hey, if not for some non calls that went the 49er's way just 2 weeks ago, they likely would not have been in the game a'toll. So, wah!
 Harbaugh, (pick one), looked like an immature dope. (Pretty much normal for him).

The great thing for me, I do not like either team, so I am happy one lost. 

One more thing, the Falcons would have beat the brakes off the Ravens last night!


----------



## riprap (Feb 4, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> The lack of actual real football knowledge around here boggles my mind sometimes.
> 
> The intent of the play was to GET a safety. If the guy is called for holding in the endzone guess what the penalty is?
> 
> ...



Your not going to judge people for not knowing football now are ya? I mean one rule. Mike Smith threw the challenge flag when he wasn't suppose to. You going to tell him that.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 4, 2013)

why does it always come down to officiating?
The refs "let 'em play", there were plenty of no-calls on both sides.

Blame SF for not coming after the punter, geez, he had all day to burn clock...holding or no holding.

Blame Kapernaek for not running the ball in on the next to last possession, blame who ever you want to,...but the bottom line is, SF caught a huge break with the lights out situation, and they took advantage of it, if they could execute the 2-point conversion then tehy may have pulled this one out.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 5, 2013)

Did ya'll see the recap on the evening news last night?

They said the halftime show was ran completly off of generators.

When asked about the electrical problem he said "It was as simple as someone unplugging a power cord". 

Sounds like someone forgot to switch the power back on. Kind of tough trouble shooting something that works.


----------



## riprap (Feb 5, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Did ya'll see the recap on the evening news last night?
> 
> They said the halftime show was ran completly off of generators.
> 
> ...



Funny how they're blowing this off as just an accident that will not effect future superbowls for New Orleans. If this were to happen in Atlanta...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 5, 2013)

N.O. is perfect remember.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 5, 2013)

riprap said:


> Funny how they're blowing this off as just an accident that will not effect future superbowls for New Orleans. If this were to happen in Atlanta...



Just read another article that they are trying to blame it on some renovations that may or may not have happened. But they are definetly looking into it to find the cause.

Hey. Just ask the guy that flipped the breaker back on what was wrong.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 7, 2013)

The reason the 9'ers lost was they brought a ''Pistol'' to a ''knife fight''


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## grunt0331 (Feb 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The penalty would not be called until the play is whistled dead. A holding penalty does not automatically stop the play at that point, even if its in the endzone.



I could be mistaken, but as soon as holding is called in the end zone, the play is whistled dead as the other team has scored.  Could be wrong, and I'm not an official, but why wouldn't that be the case?

On a holding penalty in the field of play, absolutely the play continues, but for some reason I recall seeing this in a college game this past season.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 8, 2013)

grunt0331 said:


> I could be mistaken, but as soon as holding is called in the end zone, the play is whistled dead as the other team has scored.  Could be wrong, and I'm not an official, but why wouldn't that be the case?
> 
> On a holding penalty in the field of play, absolutely the play continues, but for some reason I recall seeing this in a college game this past season.




no, not blown dead, a fumble recovery is always a possibility and resulting in 6 points vs. a 2 point safety, thus the play continues.


----------

